# How to get out when finances are a problem



## AvaTara539 (Apr 10, 2011)

So here I am, finally throwing in the towel. I feel like I have given my husband enough chances and done more than enough work to improve the marriage on my own. I've told him what I need, what my boundaries are, and honored his. But it's all one sided. The longer we are married the more selfish he is showing himself to be.

As relates to leaving, recently he has been not paying the bills. Electric and water, internet (who knows when that's all going to get turned off), rent this month. He's blowing his paycheck on gas $$ (to visit his friend who is a ways out several nights a week), liquor, after work drinks with co-workers, fast food and cigarettes. He only makes like $1000 a month and we are supposed to live on that. Groceries are practically non existent right now... we are out of ramen even. =/ I am supposed to feed all three of us on a $50-60 budget for TWO WEEKS. And my husband eats a ton of food.

Anyway I know I want to leave because I've just had it with his selfishness, it's so much more than his monetary spending. The problem is we still owe money to our last apartment complex, the utilities he is not paying are in both of our names (his credit wasn't good enough to secure them on his own), and I do not have a job. I have a line to a job that's on the internet, at least as something to start with, but obviously if we lose the internet because he doesn't pay it that isn't an option.

Any advice on how I can get out? I have a six year old son (H is the stepfather not biological) so I can't just sleep in my car or whatever, I moved to Arkansas where H's family is and my family is all the way in Washington. Don't know anyone here we could stay with. =/


----------



## AvaTara539 (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh and in AR it takes like 3 weeks to get an appointment for them to come hook up your internet. He has told me before if we separate he refuses to leave this apartment so that could be a major problem for working.


----------



## DennisNLA (Jan 26, 2010)

Contact a local women's shelter for assistance.


----------



## AvaTara539 (Apr 10, 2011)

DennisNLA said:


> Contact a local women's shelter for assistance.


There is only one shelter here and you have to be a victim of domestic violence to qualify for it and they don't have any openings even if I was.  TY for the advice though!


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

True, but they may be able to help you out with references to other services that would be available to you as a low-income, single parent. Things like housing, food assistance, legal aid, etc. Or at least point you in the right direction for that kind of thing. Even if you aren't talking about qualifying for shelter, etc. they're hooked into the resources available....


----------



## Tommo (Oct 1, 2011)

He's tucking away whatever money he can prior to exiting.

He cares little for you.

Get rid of the rat..


----------

